# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  6 months post HT (Before after photos)

## thehatman

6 Months ago i had a FUT HT around 1900 FU.

Ever sins my hairline matured around the age of 23 i been dreaming of correcting it. Im a perfectionist, i know i did not have that much of a problem to start with but the decision to go trough with the hair transplant is the best decision i ever made.

It has improved my life in so many ways, i feel allot sexier when i run my finger trough my hair to show of my new perfect hairline (even tho i'm just 6 months in) I know it will look even better in another few months. No more paranoia, no more hats, no more hiding. With  my new confidence i get more ass than a toilet seat.

----------


## thehatman

Photo 1: before 
photo 2: 2 weeks after 
photo 3: 6 months

----------


## Mpbman

Looks good mate, congrats.

----------


## thehatman

Thank you, my doctor told me i could expect 20-50% more growth in the next 6 months  :Big Grin:  will post my time line video then. Been taking a photo every Friday sins day one.

----------


## hanginginthewire

What is your strategy for the long term?  Are you on fin?

----------


## thehatman

> What is your strategy for the long term?  Are you on fin?


 I been on finastride 1,25mg and i also use Minoxidil 5 mg ( i use a very small amount of Minoxidil, i simply dipp a q tip, part my hair and strike a thin layer on, been doing this for a few months now and can see a huge improvement. i eat healthy and drink green drinks from time to time.

----------


## thehatman

not 100% sure if it is MPB or just a mature hairline or even loss from a condition i suffer from called Seborrhea dermatitis (thick dandruff like flakes and irritated dry skin along the hair line.. been fighting Seborrhea dermatitis sin i was a teenager. now i'm 34 years old and no longer have that problem, i found out it was related to gluten foods. But i will keep on taking the meds just in case. or at least until they find "the cure" in 5-10 years hahaha.

----------


## thehatman

btw never hade any side effects from Fin and haven't noticed any minoxidil shed so far. i was worried about the minoxidil after reading posts on this and other hair forums that it 1: was sticky and oily looking, haven't had any problem what so ever with that, if something it gives my hair a bounce and structure kind of like dry shampoo. 2: some people reported red and flaky scalp, i was sure i would have a problem with this sins i got the seborrhea dermatitis but no! my scalp look better than ever. so don't be afraid.

----------


## Spex

Looks good - Grow well !

----------


## thehatman

> Looks good - Grow well !


 Thank you Spex! how was your experience on growth after 6 months? what did you experience after 6 months?

----------


## ifas14

Nice results, who was your doc?

----------


## Spex

No worries - In my opinion you will be approximately 50% grown out currently as a guide. That was my personal experience too. 

See this video I made a while back to help  :

----------


## Spex



----------


## thehatman

Thank you spex.  i will be so pleased if i get 50% more growth  :Big Grin:  right now its a bit ratty in some places and the structure on some of the hairs are corse like pubic hair  :Big Grin:  but still i'm very pleased with the result so far.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> 6 Months ago i had a FUT HT around 1900 FU.
> 
> Ever sins my hairline matured around the age of 23 i been dreaming of correcting it. Im a perfectionist, i know i did not have that much of a problem to start with but the decision to go trough with the hair transplant is the best decision i ever made.
> 
> It has improved my life in so many ways, i feel allot sexier when i run my finger trough my hair to show of my new perfect hairline (even tho i'm just 6 months in) I know it will look even better in another few months. No more paranoia, no more hats, no more hiding. With  my new confidence i get more ass than a toilet seat.


 Hi.  The early growth is good, but always have an alternate plan in case the density behind your hairline weakens.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## thinning85

Hey hatman, looking great so far. That's got to be a huge relief. I have to ask for my own selfish purposes...how would you compare your progress at 4 months post-op to where you are now at 6 months?  

I've been patiently waiting for some visible progress myself, but I'm approaching 5 months with nothing close to what you've seen.

----------


## thehatman

Hey thinning85. Allot could happen in a month. As you might know i been taking photos every Friday sins day one and will post a timelaps video in another 6 months from now. If i compare my photo from month 4-6 i can se a huge improvement in density, i would say about 30% better. My hair grows fast and not all of the inplanted hairs shed, some of them where growing from day one. also my doctor put in 1900 FU in to my hairline. (allot more than i thought i needed before consulting with the doctor) i gave him free hands to do his best job, and i'm very happy i did. 

BTW i heard that most patients start growing their new hairs at month 4, so i'm sure you got nothing to worry about, but i know the feeling of waiting  :Big Grin:  

Could you post a photo of your progress? also how many FU did you get?

----------


## pkipling

Results look fantastic. And I completely understand the feeling of being able to run your fingers through your hair with a full hairline completely intact.  :Cool:  
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## thehatman

I went all the way to Northern Thailand Chiang Mai to get my hair done. I did allot of research all around the world Turkey, India, Poland but after seeing Dr Suradej amazing and natural look i decided to visit his clinic. I told him i liked how asian guys grow their hairlines, so together we custom designed my new asian inspired hairline with a natural look for my face.  Here is a link to his website (have a look at his before and after photos) i recommend looking at the asian gallery if you want to se younger patients.    http://http://www.thaihairclinic.com/contact-us.php

----------


## thehatman

> Results look fantastic. And I completely understand the feeling of being able to run your fingers through your hair with a full hairline completely intact.  
> __________________
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._


 Thank you pkipling! it is a great feeling! your hair also look like a superstar! do you have any more resent photos? i could only find a 6 month update. my next milestone is 9 months so it would be great to see what i got to expect.

Thank you/ The Hatman

----------


## thinning85

> Hey thinning85. Allot could happen in a month. As you might know i been taking photos every Friday sins day one and will post a timelaps video in another 6 months from now. If i compare my photo from month 4-6 i can se a huge improvement in density, i would say about 30% better. My hair grows fast and not all of the inplanted hairs shed, some of them where growing from day one. also my doctor put in 1900 FU in to my hairline. (allot more than i thought i needed before consulting with the doctor) i gave him free hands to do his best job, and i'm very happy i did. 
> 
> BTW i heard that most patients start growing their new hairs at month 4, so i'm sure you got nothing to worry about, but i know the feeling of waiting  
> 
> Could you post a photo of your progress? also how many FU did you get?


 Thats awesome. I'm looking forward to checking that out whenever you post it. I got a little over 2,800 grafts, of those 1,500 went to my frontal hairline. Noob question I know, but is there a way to post a progress pic without a link? I didn't post any of my hair pics on facebook or anything and the add image options keeps asking for a url.

----------


## thehatman

> Thats awesome. I'm looking forward to checking that out whenever you post it. I got a little over 2,800 grafts, of those 1,500 went to my frontal hairline. Noob question I know, but is there a way to post a progress pic without a link? I didn't post any of my hair pics on facebook or anything and the add image options keeps asking for a url.


 I Always post photos this way: 
1:click the (Go Advanced) button 
2: click the paperclip symbol (attachment) 
3: then upload the image and drag it in to the "post aria"

A bit messy i know.

Are exited to see your photos.

----------


## thehatman

(8 months progress) 

Pretty god dam happy with it.

----------


## skyguy

grt i was always pessimistic about hair transplant but your hairline looks awesome
I am in a dilemma with myself now.

----------


## thehatman

> grt i was always pessimistic about hair transplant but your hairline looks awesome
> I am in a dilemma with myself now.


 I know what you'r saying! there are so many bad clinics out there! I did allot of research before i found a doctor with an eye for detail and the skill to design a natural hairline. Then there are many clinics in the west that charge way to much, i got a real good deal and its the best investment in my life.

----------


## Cookieboy

Always nice to see good news! Thanks for sharing. I might give it a try my self.

----------


## pkipling

> (8 months progress) 
> 
> Pretty god dam happy with it.


 Fantastic! So happy for you.
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Khop

Hi mate,
Great results so far and I'm sure will only get better the closer to you get to the 12 month mark.
Where abouts did you have your procedure and which surgeon performed the work? 
I am looking at doing a similar procedure but not sure who to see about doing it. 
I'm located in Australia

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> 6 Months ago i had a FUT HT around 1900 FU.
> 
> Ever sins my hairline matured around the age of 23 i been dreaming of correcting it. Im a perfectionist, i know i did not have that much of a problem to start with but the decision to go trough with the hair transplant is the best decision i ever made.
> 
> It has improved my life in so many ways, i feel allot sexier when i run my finger trough my hair to show of my new perfect hairline (even tho i'm just 6 months in) I know it will look even better in another few months. No more paranoia, no more hats, no more hiding. With  my new confidence i get more ass than a toilet seat.


 Thanks for sharing.  The hairline looks to be at an appropriate location.

----------


## pkipling

> Thank you pkipling! it is a great feeling! your hair also look like a superstar! do you have any more resent photos? i could only find a 6 month update. my next milestone is 9 months so it would be great to see what i got to expect.
> 
> Thank you/ The Hatman


 Hey man! Here's my 12 month photo. 



__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Scotty1

Hi hatman,

Great results! Do you know how many grafts per cm2 they did put? 

Cheers

Scotty

----------

